# AMR Background Check



## kecpercussion (Aug 5, 2009)

I have nothing bad in my record at all, but i am curious, how extensive is AMR's background check? What do they look for?


----------



## amberdt03 (Aug 5, 2009)

dwi's, felony's, drug related stuff and they do check your credit.


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 5, 2009)

the background check is cursory at best. basically, unless you are a felon, you're fine, Nothing like a PD or FD check.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 5, 2009)

But at the same time, I've heard plenty of horror stories from management about other regions not doing it to well....




BTW, why don't you just put all AMR questions in one thread?


----------



## TYPO (Aug 5, 2009)

What is the reason AMR does a credit check?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 5, 2009)

TYPO said:


> What is the reason AMR does a credit check?



Same reason as any other big-name employer.


Make sure they don't hire someone who obviously can't handle money.


----------



## TYPO (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks. Was just curious. I've never seen that on an app. before.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 5, 2009)

Ever put your SS# on an application, skip the fine print at the bottom, and sign where it says "You pledge that all this information is correct"?

That's where many companies have it.


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 5, 2009)

kecpercussion said:


> I have nothing bad in my record at all, but i am curious, how extensive is AMR's background check? What do they look for?



kec, you seem to be really stressing over this whole process!  Relax man.  Ever had your credit checked before?  On a credit check, they list your employers.  So, the credit check is more like cross referencing your stated work history.  As far as the background check, it's mainly to make sure they can trust you to drive the rig, and you're not a perv.  NO BIG DEAL, unless you're trying to hide something.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 5, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Same reason as any other big-name employer.
> 
> 
> Make sure they don't hire someone who obviously can't handle money.




I have terrible credit (slowly trying to get $$ for bankruptcy) and I believe I could be trusted with money more then other people.  I did it to myself, no reason to steal money from others.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 5, 2009)

Hockey said:


> I have terrible credit (slowly trying to get $$ for bankruptcy) and I believe I could be trusted with money more then other people.  I did it to myself, no reason to steal money from others.



This isn't my viewpoint, this is the generic employers view:


If you can't be mature enough to handle your own finances, how do they know you'll be mature enough with PCRs, Medicare billing, or worse, pt lives.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 5, 2009)

Linuss said:


> This isn't my viewpoint, this is the generic employers view:
> 
> 
> If you can't be mature enough to handle your own finances, how do they know you'll be mature enough with PCRs, Medicare billing, or worse, pt lives.




I know 


10chars


----------



## amberdt03 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hockey said:


> I have terrible credit (slowly trying to get $$ for bankruptcy) and I believe I could be trusted with money more then other people.  I did it to myself, no reason to steal money from others.



don't worry about it, i have crap for credit too and i got hired. just chillax.


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 6, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> kec, you seem to be really stressing over this whole process!  Relax man.  Ever had your credit checked before?  On a credit check, they list your employers.  So, the credit check is more like cross referencing your stated work history.  As far as the background check, it's mainly to make sure they can trust you to drive the rig, and you're not a perv.  NO BIG DEAL, unless you're trying to hide something.



Yea im stressing haha... i just can't help it =/


----------



## Meursault (Aug 6, 2009)

They look for nervous-sounding forum posts as an indicator that the applicant has something to hide and merits a fuller investigation.


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 6, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> They look for nervous-sounding forum posts as an indicator that the applicant has something to hide and merits a fuller investigation.



yup, they do do that stuff, and search myspace and facebook and such, fair warning....


----------



## motomedic (Aug 6, 2009)

well we seem to be on the same page of hiring. diff counties that is. I just got the word that ill be doing the background, physical etc. Im just getting on my feet from medic school (financialy!!!) only part im really worried about is my credit; all my bills have been paid on time, but my credit card took a hit, had to use it a few times to stay above water. Just hoping everything is ok so i can get some experience started. Good luck. Cheers


----------



## Goat (Jun 11, 2019)

So I just got hired on with AMR and this was freaking me out for a second because I do have a misdermeanor for possession of marijuana back in 2011. They also dont ask if you have any felonies or misdermeanors on their app, so called them immediatly told them I that this would pop up. So the thing is 1) They don't care and 2) apparently they only go back 3 or 5 years. So if there is someone out there like me this should be good news. Also didn't know they did credit checks, I personally don't have any so I got that going for me.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 14, 2019)

I have 0 criminal charges,  no tickets on my record and a few points short of excellent credit.  I still worry.


----------



## guitarofozz (Jun 21, 2019)

Linuss said:


> This isn't my viewpoint, this is the generic employers view:
> 
> 
> If you can't be mature enough to handle your own finances, how do they know you'll be mature enough with PCRs, Medicare billing, or worse, pt lives.


I think its a bit of a reach to put a a 20 year old kid who was given a credit card and went willy nilly to how they will perform in a job they will be highly trained for. At least for my generation, credit was never talked about in high school, then the first day of school at college there were like 10 kiosks signing you up for a student credit card. No one to explain anything about credit.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 21, 2019)

guitarofozz said:


> I think its a bit of a reach to put a a 20 year old kid who was given a credit card and went willy nilly to how they will perform in a job they will be highly trained for. At least for my generation, credit was never talked about in high school, then the first day of school at college there were like 10 kiosks signing you up for a student credit card. No one to explain anything about credit.


Given or signed up without properly researching the risks and how to use one?

I'm 22 now,  nobody taught me.  Never mentioned in school.  Parents had a cow when I got one,  told me I didn't need one. I've been responsible with it.  That's on me.  Same if I had messed up with it.


----------



## guitarofozz (Jun 21, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Given or signed up without properly researching the risks and how to use one?
> 
> I'm 22 now,  nobody taught me.  Never mentioned in school.  Parents had a cow when I got one,  told me I didn't need one. I've been responsible with it.  That's on me.  Same if I had messed up with it.


That’s awesome dude, but you are the exception, not the rule.

And yes they were signing people up right there and giving out frisbees if your were approved. This was pre 2008 though, so maybe why you don’t relate. Money was cheap


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 21, 2019)

guitarofozz said:


> That’s awesome dude, but you are the exception, not the rule.
> 
> And yes they were signing people up right there and giving out frisbees if your were approved. This was pre 2008 though, so maybe why you don’t relate. Money was cheap



What,  they forged your signature? I mean,  you had to agree. 

I'm not saying some of them aren't traps,  but you have to be looking for traps.


----------



## guitarofozz (Jun 21, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> What,  they forged your signature? I mean,  you had to agree.
> 
> I'm not saying some of them aren't traps,  but you have to be looking for traps.


You like arguing huh? I guess i have to be really specific with you. They were allowing 18 year olds to sign up for credit cards without any prior knowledge on credit.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 21, 2019)

guitarofozz said:


> You like arguing huh? I guess i have to be really specific with you. They were allowing 18 year olds to sign up for credit cards without any prior knowledge on credit.



I like a good debate,  yeah.  The other thread was me being wildly confused. 

Here? You're 18, act like it.  You have the power of "No", or "I should look into this". And real life has consequences if you ignore better judgment.


----------



## guitarofozz (Jun 21, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> I like a good debate,  yeah.  The other thread was me being wildly confused.
> 
> Here? You're 18, act like it.  You have the power of "No", or "I should look into this". And real life has consequences if you ignore better judgment.


Exactly that’s what one should do, but most 18 year olds are thinking about those new pair of shoes they’re gonna go get


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 21, 2019)

guitarofozz said:


> Exactly that’s what one should do, but most 18 year olds are thinking about those new pair of shoes they’re gonna go get



So you're wanting to go to bat for someone who didn't do what they should have?


----------



## guitarofozz (Jun 21, 2019)

guitarofozz said:


> Exactly that’s what one should do, but most 18 year olds are thinking about those new pair of shoes they’re gonna go get


I agree with a good a debate but there’s certain things one can just assume if they are confused. Do you really believe everyone you graduated high school with would do great given a credit card and no counseling?


----------



## guitarofozz (Jun 21, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> So you're wanting to go to bat for someone who didn't do what they should have?


I’m saying that it was wildly irresponsible to give these kids credit cards. That the blemishes it may or may not have left on their record should not hurt them 4-5 years later when job searching. And that high schools should do at least a semester of credit / keeping a household.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 21, 2019)

guitarofozz said:


> I agree with a good a debate but there’s certain things one can just assume if they are confused. Do you really believe everyone you graduated high school with would do great given a credit card and no counseling?



Should be given? I'm not a creditor. I think even if you didn't graduate,  you may be free to apply. If you seek counseling,  good on you.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 21, 2019)

guitarofozz said:


> I’m saying that it was wildly irresponsible to give these kids credit cards. That the blemishes it may or may not have left on their record should not hurt them 4-5 years later when job searching. And that high schools should do at least a semester of credit / keeping a household.



Why isn't it wildly irresponsible for them to have gotten one?

Nobody forces them to. Nobody forced me,  I was told not to,  actually.  Maybe in a month or two,  I'll have excellent credit.  Thanks ME.


----------



## guitarofozz (Jun 21, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Why isn't it wildly irresponsible for them to have gotten one?
> 
> Nobody forces them to. Nobody forced me,  I was told not to,  actually.  Maybe in a month or two,  I'll have excellent credit.  Thanks ME.


Lol because if they don’t know what theyr’re doing when they go apply to emt school they’re not going to be allowed in. In a sense, setting them back a few years while they hopefully learn about and fix their credit.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 21, 2019)

guitarofozz said:


> Lol because if they don’t know what theyr’re doing when they go apply to emt school they’re not going to be allowed in. In a sense, setting them back a few years while they hopefully learn about and fix their credit.



And yeah,  sometimes we need life to clothesline us so we look for things that can hurt us.


----------



## guitarofozz (Jun 21, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> And yeah,  sometimes we need life to clothesline us so we look for things that can hurt us.


Huh? You mentioned you’re 22. Your generation is already graduating to the worst student debt problem and you want to add hurdles? I get that you’re gifted and can research. I graduated highs school a year early by taking the chspe, then got my ged almost like a double high school diploplma,. Went off to college at 16, had no idea what I wanted to do, got in a bunch of debt and wish someone would have just said slow down.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 21, 2019)

guitarofozz said:


> Huh? You mentioned you’re 22. Your generation is already graduating to the worst student debt problem and you want to add hurdles? I get that you’re gifted and can research. I graduated highs school a year early by taking the chspe, then got my ged almost like a double high school diploplma,. Went off to college at 16, had no idea what I wanted to do, got in a bunch of debt and wish someone would have just said slow down.



Yep and yep.  I have no debt whatsoever. Did some college.  Lucked out on a few things. 

And I'm not against giving advice to young people or the greenhorns,  but at the end of the day,  it's not on the high interest loan companies or the credit card companies, etc.


----------



## guitarofozz (Jun 21, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Yep and yep.  I have no debt whatsoever. Did some college.  Lucked out on a few things.
> 
> And I'm not against giving advice to young people or the greenhorns,  but at the end of the day,  it's not on the high interest loan companies or the credit card companies, etc.


Exactly, it’s on the uneducated. And back before the housing bubble burst, credit was so cheap it was being given out like candy. $3000 limit credit cards for 18 year olds with no history or co signer. Tell me you honestly think that’s a good a idea. I ask again, how do you think the people you graduated high school would do if handed a 3000 limit card.


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 21, 2019)

guitarofozz said:


> Exactly, it’s on the uneducated. And back before the housing bubble burst, credit was so cheap it was being given out like candy. $3000 limit credit cards for 18 year olds with no history or co signer. Tell me you honestly think that’s a good a idea. I ask again, how do you think the people you graduated high school would do if handed a 3000 limit card.



It's not about being a wise decision,  it's the freedom to make choices with your life,  good or bad. It's a good idea to let people pave their own path. 

Depends on where you handed it out and to who. That's very open ended.


----------



## guitarofozz (Jun 21, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> It's not about being a wise decision,  it's the freedom to make choices with your life,  good or bad. It's a good idea to let people pave their own path.
> 
> Depends on where you handed it out and to who. That's very open ended.


What do you mean. For this debate, Discover signed me up for $3500 limit card, super high interest but I knew nothing about interest and nothing about the penalties of not paying.


----------



## guitarofozz (Jun 21, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> It's not about being a wise decision,  it's the freedom to make choices with your life,  good or bad. It's a good idea to let people pave their own path.
> 
> Depends on where you handed it out and to who. That's very open ended.


Oh absolutely let people make their own choices and deal with them, BUT there used to be classes in high school dedicated to learning real life **** because not everyone ended up going to college. How to balance a check book, information about credit, he’ll back in the 50’s women learned how to cook roasts. Slowly but surely that went away, and I’m sure some law or another made it ok for Discover to throw up a kiosk and sign up 18yo for something they knew little to nothing about,


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 21, 2019)

guitarofozz said:


> What do you mean. For this debate, Discover signed me up for $3500 limit card, super high interest but I knew nothing about interest and nothing about the penalties of not paying.



Discover can't  (legally) sign you up without your permission. Did they put a gun to your head? If not,  then why did you walk into the battlefield without a weapon or a plan? It's not their job to equip you if it's not in the contract you probably didn't read.


----------



## guitarofozz (Jun 21, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> Discover can't  (legally) sign you up without your permission. Did they put a gun to your head? If not,  then why did you walk into the battlefield without a weapon or a plan? It's not their job to equip you if it's not in the contract you probably didn't read.


Are you dense? Of course they had my permission, I signed. I walked on because it wasn’t sold to me as a battlefield,  This wasn’t signing up for the army, this was signing some papers and getting a frisbee, remember 18yo you was way different than normal 18yos and you're right it’s not their job, it’s no ones job. Just like because of budget cuts there was no longer anyone who had the job of teaching us about credit. (This didn’t really happen to me btw, it was a fictional event)


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 21, 2019)

guitarofozz said:


> Are you dense? Of course they had my permission, I signed. I walked on because it wasn’t sold to me as a battlefield,  This wasn’t signing up for the army, this was signing some papers and getting a frisbee, remember 18yo you was way different than normal 18yos and you're right it’s not their job, it’s no ones job. Just like because of budget cuts there was no longer anyone who had the job of teaching us about credit. (This didn’t really happen to me btw, it was a fictional event)



'Of course they had my permission'

Need I say more?

Fictitious or not,  that's all that's needed. You're 18 at that scenario. Act like it.


----------



## guitarofozz (Jun 21, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> 'Of course they had my permission'
> 
> Need I say more?
> 
> Fictitious or not,  that's all that's needed. You're 18 at that scenario. Act like it.


You don’t know what the average 18 year old mind is like at that age you said so yourself.

So how come you didn’t go off to come fancy university, being of above average intelligence?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 21, 2019)

guitarofozz said:


> You don’t know what the average 18 year old mind is like at that age you said so yourself.
> 
> So how come you didn’t go off to come fancy university, being of above average intelligence?



You don't have to know the average person at 18 to know the rain falls on the just and unjust alike.

Intelligence isn't everything.  When you're called,  you answer.


----------



## guitarofozz (Jun 21, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> You don't have to know the average person at 18 to know the rain falls on the just and unjust alike.
> 
> Intelligence isn't everything.  When you're called,  you answer.


What, are you Batman? Did you go military? What branch?


----------



## DragonClaw (Jun 21, 2019)

guitarofozz said:


> What, are you Batman? Did you go military? What branch?



I couldn't go to the military because of an autoimmune disease I got disgnosed with just prior to joining.  

So,  I'm going to serve in another way.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 21, 2019)

Lots of good ideas being discussed, but I'm not even sure how to move posts to new threads to make this more on-topic.

I'm going to close this thread for now.

You're welcome to create new threads in the appropriate forums.


----------

